# Tutorial: Maximize Your Orchestral Compositions by avoiding this common trap



## MichaelBarry (Nov 9, 2018)

Follow up to the last tutorial with more film examples


----------



## Iskra (Nov 9, 2018)

Great video Mike!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Nov 9, 2018)

Awesome video! Thank you.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Nov 9, 2018)

Yes thanks, that's a very helpful video on a subject rarely covered. I'm still recovering from my keyboard-centric, more-notes-is-better syndrome and I need constant reassurance.

And BTW "Orchestral Suite" around 7:30 sounds pretty sweet indeed! Is that out there on the 'net somewhere?


----------



## MichaelBarry (Nov 9, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Yes thanks, that's a very helpful video on a subject rarely covered. I'm still recovering from my keyboard-centric, more-notes-is-better syndrome and I need constant reassurance.
> 
> And BTW "Orchestral Suite" around 7:30 sounds pretty sweet indeed! Is that out there on the 'net somewhere?



Thanks! Yes i am going to release it next month or later this month


----------



## TGV (Nov 10, 2018)

Nice one, and presented with great timing, a key element in education. And humor, let's not forget that.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 10, 2018)

Very cool video, Michael. Interesting and very insightful.


----------



## Maximvs (Nov 10, 2018)

Much appreciation and gratitude for this video Mike.


----------



## rohitmeena (Nov 14, 2018)

nice thanks!!


----------



## tcovem (Nov 14, 2018)

A whole orchestration class in 12 minutes!


----------



## DynamicK (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks Michael


----------



## Peter Stallo (Nov 15, 2018)

Nice lesson!


----------

